# MDA synth



## PepitoPistol (Sep 13, 2022)

MDA

Hi!

One could be looking for advices for synthesizing MDA from PMK.

PMK- ethyl glyc. -> PMK

Q1) Could/should one vacuum distill PMK to purify? Anyone knows PMK distill temp at vacuum pump level vacuum?

Then reductive amination of PMK with anhydrous ammonia and hydrogen in presence of adams catalyst.

2) I’m trying to guess required ammonia excess so rxn goes to the desired product mostly.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

